# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

My laptop has been freezing a lot, to the point I have to power off. Then I see my dell recovery drive D is red and says its almost full and I keep getting messeges saying to clear it up but it then says that i cant clear anything from it. But I don't put anything on it, so I don't understand why it is full
Ugh 
So then I ran dell diagnostics. And came up with the error code 2000-014(hard drive) So i googled it and everyone basically says its the kiss of death and you have to get a new hard drive which i don't have a clue about. 
So what is causing all of this could it just be that drive D being full is making that error code come up or am i totally screwed. I just want my computer to work and i don't want to loose ALL of my music!
Anyway what should I do?? 
sorry to be so dramatic 
Im obviously helpless when it comes to computers so i really appreciate the help!!!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

First, remove the recovery partition's drive letter: *http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/82994-drive-letter-add-change-remove-windows-7-a.html*

Then run one of these diagnostics: *http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html*

Look through your Event Viewer>Windows Logs and look for any errors. If you find any, please post them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*








and welcome to the Forum


If the Dell Diagnostic reported the drive is failing . . it is . . if you have any data you cherish, pull it and copy the data, then get a new drive and reinstall the Operating system. The more you fiddle with it the lower your chances of data recovery are.

Copy files from dead machine:

you can take the drive out and temporarily attach to a working pc to salvage files . . it works best if you attach to the secondary channel, the one with the CD/DVD drives.

How to slave a hard drive: http://www.dtidata.com/resourcecenter/2007/04/23/how-to-slave-hard-drive/

You may have to take ownership of the files first: http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=308421

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

How to replace the drive:

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins1525/en/SM/hdd.htm#wp1180023


----------



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

Thank You, so are you pretty sure that's what I have to do then? Oh and I'm sorry this is probably a really stupid question, but how do I know the size ect. of hard drive to get?? I don't need a lot of space....

this is the list it says is compatible with my laptop 
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...s=dhs&mfgpid=195125&chassisid=8302&sort=price

How do I pick the right one??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

Looks like it came with a 120 GB - Serial ATA-150 - 5400 drive

You can find one here

Once you change the drive out, you will have to reinstall the operating system. Are you up to that or do you need help?


----------



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

No I'm not sure how to do that. (sorry) I have two disks a microsoft works and a dell media direct (reinstalling cds). Is that all I will need?? 

and also To copy my files(i just want my music), Can I just put all my music on a flash drive???? Or should I go through some special process?? Do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

If the music is the only thing to backup, a flash drive will work fine . . it it is large enough.

You will use the Media Direct first thing . . but you need the Dell Reinstallation disc.

You can request a replacement instalation cd here:

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn


----------



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

.....


----------



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

..........


----------



## poisontrees (May 16, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

Oh I found my windows vista reinstallation dvd!! 
So I have disks for the:

operating system 
drivers and utilities 
media direct,and
microsoft works 

Is that all i will need??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 1525...Is it about to CRASH!?!?*

That should do it!!

Rather than use the drivers disc, Ilike to aget the nesest drivers from Dell.

go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------

